# feral bird austin tx, looking for rehabber or adopter



## dana10 (Jul 13, 2013)

8 days ago I found a dove missing his wing near my home. I took him to a wild life center in Austin, but as all they do is release birds into the wild they could only euthanize him. He is friendly and the wound seems to be completely healed. He eats happily and has gotten very strong. If anyone knows a rehab center or something in Texas that I could take him to I would very much appreciate it. I'm fond of him but would feel bad taking him, because it would be hard for me to give him much space, and having more than one is out of the question. Please help! Thank you.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

call around to rehabbers in your state and see if anyone is keeping wild doves for education purposes , they may have a lone dove that needs company.


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

*Do you still need a home for your dove?*

I have a lonely Inca dove that would love a friend. I have an extra flight cage so they could sit side by side in case they don't get along. What species is your dove? I'm actually headed to Austin this weekend and maybe I can give him a home. Hope to hear from you! Call if you like... 214.674.9215
Thank you! And you're awesome for saving the little guy


----------

